# Slot Dreams



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

For the second time in the last few weeks I had a dream about going to a hobby shop, one I'd never been to before, and finding rare, unique cars I've never seen before, from companies I never knew exsisted. Last night's dream featured a giant HO track outside of the store, running a strange brand of car that had a round can motor, like a Rasant, combined with braids for picks up, like a scalextric and a chassis I never saw before. Natrually, I bought 2 of everything I could find. I also dreamt about NEW Altas cars that were an updated version of their 60's chassis. They were these futuristic Can Am cars that were lightning fast.

Does anyone else dream about these little cars, and if so, are we sick in the head or something? :freak:


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

You are normal,unless it was a wet dream.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I've been having the same recurring dream,
about having the fastest racing T-Jet at the track.

I'm currently working on making that dream come true.
__________________


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

VJ,
I want to know what you're eating before you go to bed? :lol: rr


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I had similiar dreams VJ. But I either couldn't pay for the cars because they wouldn't take plastic or they only had the displays and wouldn't sell them.

Around the second release from Johnny lightnings slot line I had a dream that I met this guy with a van, the sides of the vans rolled up and he had boxes and boxes of the new johnny lightning slot cars that weren't released. I remember he had tye dyed vans in there I had to have............but alas............no money in the dream either.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I had this one a few times...*

It starts off when I'm passing through a strange town, apparently not far from home, it's just that I never bothered going there. I know there's a hobby store there, but it's always been sealed shut. It closed up suddenly back in the late 60's, and the owners never bothered to even liquidate it. They just closed the doors and walked away. It's basically like a time capsule. But wait!!! As I pass by I see that it's opened up again!!! BINGO!!!!.... I make a bee-line inside. I'm all happy and excited and I start looking around and start to find empty Aurora cartons (ooh getting closer). Plenty of trains, old models, some older diecast. I search through the display cases high and low and all I see are empty spaces where slot cars should be. There's some track pieces in those yellow and blue boxes... but no cars??? The shop keeper comes over to help me and asks what I'm looking for. I tell him "it's good to see you're open again after all the years, we can sure use a new-old shop, and all this stuff is really great... _*BUT WHERE"S THE DANG SLOT CARS" ???*_ He then tells me it's actually his *second* day being open again. Matter of fact he says.. "A steady flow of guys the previous day were in and out all day long and bought up everything I had"!!!... Doh !

I guess all *you* ho-bo's beat me to 'em even in my dreams...lol.  Funny thing too is... (for real) Bob Beers lives about 15 to 20 minutes from me so maybe that's in the back of my mind somewhere. Recently, when I was telling somebody Bob lives near me, they said I should always be able to tell if Bob has been to a tag sale or garage sale just before me.... I'll still be able to smell the red oil. :lol: nd


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Yeah, I've had slot car / hobby dreams too. Usually it is a blend of stuff I had as a kid, or thought would've been cool as a kid.

Like when I dreamed I found a Richard Petty vs. David Pearson Tyco Curvehugger twinpack with Petty's Charger and Pearson's Wood Brothers Mercury. It was new, like a nostalgic re-issue.

Makes me wanna punch the pillow in the morning. :freak:


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

I dream of having my track building project finished :freak:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*wet slot dreams? ...wait that didn't come out right*

Hmm I don't know, my slot car dreams go something more like this...


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Scott,is that over at your place?????:hat:


I never have slot dreams.I only have one recurring dream.Im in high school,its in between classes,I cant remember my locker combination,and Im naked.

As many times as Ive had that one,I still wake up in an ice cold sweat.

Mike(Ice9)


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

In my slotcar dreams, not only is there a scenario similar to Slott V's only with Elvira, but my AW SIIIs run right out of the box with no tweaking and my XT's have tires that dont wobble!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*???*

Slott V, Can I spend the night??? Please...RM


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Interesting "twist" on Corner Marshalling Slott V...*



Slott V said:


>


but this one can't hold a candle to your N.Y.E. Bunny. I think _this_ gal needs a couple cheeseburgers.  

ND


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> but this one can't hold a candle to your N.Y.E. Bunny. I think _this_ gal needs a couple cheeseburgers.
> 
> ND


 She could eat'm in MY bed! :thumbsup:


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*I Could Have Been A Dreamer*

By (DIO)


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*Dream On*

LOL! Those bizzare images were in issue #5 of DUB Magazine. They look like they were done in Japan.

More on my "Weird HO" page: 

http://www.supervipersystems.com/VargoSpeedway/WeirdHO/weirdho.html


----------

